# Forum für Puretec account



## exma (29. September 2001)

hi alle zusammen, ich möchte auf meinem Puretec account ein forum installieren. 
Meine Anforderung: 
es soll
a.) werbefrei sein (so wie yabb, ubb, vb)
b) gut und frei konfigurierbar sein
c) es soll auch moderatoren geben...

kennt ihr solch ein forum? bei puretec ist das ganze ja ein bisschen schwierig.. würde mich über eine antwort sehr freuen

liebe grüsse 
exma


----------



## Dobermaniac (29. September 2001)

*wiso ?*

hmmmm wiso schwierig bei puretec ????da hast du alles was du brauchst...mySql, php4...was willst du mehr...jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende board...mein tip phorum oder APPBoard...
viel spass


----------



## exma (29. September 2001)

kannst du mir da mal urls schicken????
bzw hier posten gruss exma


----------



## Dobermaniac (29. September 2001)

http://app.megaspace.de/index.php?site=files

http://www.hotscripts.com/Detailed/175.html


----------

